# Fundas Fantastic Foto Fun



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Roll Up Roll Up one and all for _*Fundas Fantastic Foto Fun.*_

Gather round ladies and listen up gentlemen, because here's your chance to get your very own "little piece of Funda" :roll: :shock: :shock:

Funda has generously donated the reel that he recently won (A Viva Coast 3500 - see attached pic). We've decided to present this reel to the AKFF member who sends in the 'best' photo over the next month (by 15th April).

The photo can be of anything yak fishing related. It may be a great sunset, or a still morning, fog on the water, a great reflection, a happy scene or that fish of a lifetime. Most of all it must be a photo that makes us say *'WOW'... *

So, send them in ! (post them in this thread). Everyone is welcome but only photos taken over the next month will be considered. In a months time Funda will select his favourite and the lucky snapper will be the new owner of a great reel (Cod Whisperer endorsed)

So, happy snapping....I look forward to seeing your creative talents unleashed in this thread..


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Is this cheating? 










Fantastic stuff Allan - I'm constantly amazed by the community spirit that this forum has & generates.

I guess this means I'm going to have to get up early on Saturday to catch a few sunrises. 

Red.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

'sucking up' to Funda may or may not work......

these are the mysteries of the bearded one..... :shock: :roll: :wink:


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2007)

Leigh THAT BOAT IS CURSED :shock: and cant be entered :lol: :lol:

Kraley you have already won an award, it's posted below, feel free to print it and place it on your desk.










:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dan A (Aug 29, 2005)

This image was taken at Lake Cathie as darkness set in.


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

oops :lol:


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

guys....a reminder.

only photos taken THIS MONTH will be considered.. 8)


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

being 15/3=>15/4 or all March?


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

as mentioned in the original post the comp is for pics taken 15/3 - 15/4/2007.

thanks...


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

A couple from this morning that I quite liked.

First, the Carillion just after sunrise.









Black mountain tower, framed by willows, and this mornings' clouds.









Balloons over LBG, behinds black mountain tower.









I managed to get a picture of a redfin in front of the carillion too, but it was a bit blurry. Won't enter it, since I had to run a 'image sharpen' over it to get it somewhere near reasonable.

Red.


----------



## Naki Man (Aug 30, 2006)

Red, those are some awesome pic's

NM


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

I chose this photo because it is my brother & his son in law yakking together & i think that's just great,

The shot is right at that part of the fight when you finally see the fish & think "man that's a good fish" I hope I get it in. We all know that feeling. I love the bend in the rod


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Ta NM - must admit, when I saw how the sunrise shot turned out, it reminded me of the naki harbour one you posted (with the tower) a while back.

Red.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2007)

Jeffo said:


> I chose this photo because it is my brother & his son in law yakking together & i think that's just great,
> 
> The shot is right at that part of the fight when you finally see the fish & think "man that's a good fish" I hope I get it in. We all know that feeling. I love the bend in the rod


Gettin close!!! thats exactly what I want to see.

But a good "embarrasing moment" shot could knock you off the podium.

Naki man, dont think you kiwis cant enter this one, it's open to all :lol:


----------



## ManjiMike (Jan 24, 2007)

Here is my foto from 18/3/07.
I think the fish are on the other side of the point :roll: 
cheers Mike


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

Here are some from this am....no goof up moments caught as yet!!??


----------



## Nodds (Feb 28, 2007)

Hi Funda, as I dont have a yak yet my pics are from the river banks on the Maroochy river and on the Sunshine Coast and Black Swan Creek just south of Poona. Black Swan creek is only about 3k's long and in the middle of noware but I love the place. 
I now know that a slow days fishing can still give u some very memorable moments, coz it's not all about the fish (did I just say that????????) :? 
Anyway hope u like em.

nodds


----------



## Nodds (Feb 28, 2007)

Hi Funda, after reading Gatset's post this morning I reread this post from the start and saw Davey G's post about pics taken this month only. So I must tell you that only my photos from Black Swan creek can go in your comp, the othre pics are about 6 months old so please disregard them. sorry 

Gatsey, cool shot. It's allmost haunting, very cool.

nodds


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Wheres your pic 511?


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2007)

I'm in!










These were taken 22/03/07, full report here: http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=70245#70245

[/img]


----------



## Nodds (Feb 28, 2007)

Hey there *5th * I gota ask, what sort of camera are you useing and is it water proof? once again, stunning image. If that pic dosen't put more bums in yaks then nothing will in MHO.

nodds


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2007)

Nodds, I use a Canon Powershot s70 (7.1 mp) which is reasonably capable in the right conditions. It ain't waterproof, but I did buy a WP housing for it, so I can dive with it or keep it protected on the yak. For shots like that I take the camera out of it's housing because the housing lens always gets water on it.

I reckon the trick to getting good shots like this is to take heaps of them. Take 5 or 6 of the same shot, using variable settings if you're camera has them. Yay for digital!. If a scene captures your attention, it'll always make a good photo, providing you manage to fully capture the moment with the photo. And I'm a sucker for sunsets and sunrises


----------



## GuardianZAct (Feb 7, 2007)

I have to put this one in.
1. Because I designed and Decorated the cake. Yes I hand layed very single smartie and each of choclate freckles in the Tail and fins.

2. Peter, my 2yr loves fish, loves fishing, and can't wait to get out on the Kayak. I have to pack the kayak using stealth to go on a trip. Peter always asks If I got any fish and watches me clean and cook them.

3. Its not something you see every day.

I had fun with the Cake and photos

Adrian


----------



## ManjiMike (Jan 24, 2007)

Yesterday when I went to Big Brook Dam it was 7*C at Manjimup, so I expected it to be quite a bit cooler at the dam. I didn't expect it to be covered in fog! I guess it was because the water was so warm, but anyway it gave a very good foto opportunity, So here -
Cheers Mike


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Gatesy said:


> This is my best photo i reckon although not suitable to win cause it is slightly older


Gatsey what a lovely photo, perhaps it should be titeled "steam off barlings" by gatsey :idea:


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Just Big Boned


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Don't break the glass


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Mr Nils


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Baitfish spook


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Back at the local


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

great photos everyone, keep em coming. 10 days till the winner is announced!


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Feel a bit inadequate following Poddys photos. I love the baitfish one.

Here are a couple from last weekend in Jindy


----------



## Cid (Nov 14, 2005)

Here's a couple...


----------



## Cid (Nov 14, 2005)

Schweppes! I just read that they have to be taken this month. Oops...  Please disregard them, Funda. But feel free to have a look anyway. 

cheers,
Cid


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

Poddy.....that baitfish shot is a beauty!!! :shock:  Great shot.


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Just because it's a cod! and I am sure Funda has not met this one before!


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

Good luck funda.....gee some of these photos are nothing short of brilliant...I am envious..well done guys fantastic.!


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

GDay Guys

My entry from the 7/4

I couldn't get gatesy to hold still so i had to get the rainbow to move across.










and this one of rawprawn with kermit in the foreground










Cheers Dave


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Some bloody excellent shots there guys. Here's a couple from the recent easter trip that might be somewhat worthy:

I love the lighting conditions in these first two:




































Red.


----------



## Nodds (Feb 28, 2007)

Nice shot Kraley, very nice indeed.

nodds


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Photos from glenbawn dam this the weekend the 13th and 14th

Flyrod









Ready for a night fish










High above glenbawn 









This one didn't come out as good as i hoped


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2007)

Far out theres some great pictures posted, well done everyone 8)

You all only have till 6pm tonight to get your entries in, so anyone else who wants a crack at the reel better get your pics up ASAP.

I am going to choose 3 photo's at 6pm this evening that I think are worthy of winning, then I will put up these 3 pics in a new topic as a 48hr poll for the winner to be decided.

Once the winner is known could that person please pm me their postal details, I will post the reel off via express post ASAP once I have the postal details.

Thanks all for entering and good luck


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2007)

One more entry for good luck. Taken yesterday at Rickets


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2007)

No more entries please folks, the comp is now closed

Could one of the mods please lock this topic 8)


----------

